# Timeshare Transfer for Worldmark?



## califgal (May 11, 2007)

I'm going to be selling my Worldmark to a friend of a friend.  To make them comfortable should we use Timeshare Trasfer?  I know for Worldmark we don't hae a deed it's only points, so I hate to spend extra money on a full escrow service.  I haven't called the company yet to see how they would handle the transfer, maybe they would charge less?  Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## aliikai2 (May 11, 2007)

*WM doesn't do any escrow*

So if you feel the need to have an escrow you should hire Timeshare transfer.
Their escrow only is $100, for that they will simply hold the funds until the agreed upon closing takes place.
Looking something like this;

Hello Mr./Mrs/Ms Smith  and Mr./Mrs/Ms Jones:



Thank you for the opportunity to assist with your the escrow for your transfer of the Worldmark Vacation Club as follows:





Please proceed as follows:



1.  Buyer will send an Official Bank Check payable to Timeshare Transfer Escrow Account in the amount of $ .....  Plus $100.00 Escrow Fee to my attention at: 

Timeshare Transfer, Inc.

1850 43rd Avenue,, Suite C-2

Vero Beach, FL  32960



2.    Upon receipt of the purchase funds, I will contact Seller to advise receipt. 



3.  seller will sign and send the required transfer documents to Worldmark to complete the transfer;



4.   Buyer  will call worldmark to confirm that transfer of ownership has taken place; 



5. the buyer will write to me via email  to authorize release of escrow funds to the seller.



6.  We will disburse $  to seller and close the file.





Contact information for both parties is as follows:







Please feel free to contact me with any questions.  



Thank you and best regards,



Tia



__________________________ 
Tia Beinhower 
Timeshare Transfer, Inc. 
Toll Free:  877-414-9083 
Toll Free FAX:  877-849-0657 
www.TimeshareTransfer.com 




califgal said:


> I'm going to be selling my Worldmark to a friend of a friend.  To make them comfortable should we use Timeshare Trasfer?  I know for Worldmark we don't hae a deed it's only points, so I hate to spend extra money on a full escrow service.  I haven't called the company yet to see how they would handle the transfer, maybe they would charge less?  Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Bill4728 (May 11, 2007)

califgal said:


> I'm going to be selling my Worldmark to a friend of a friend.  To make them comfortable should we use Timeshare Trasfer?  I know for Worldmark we don't hae a deed it's only points, so I hate to spend extra money on a full escrow service.  I haven't called the company yet to see how they would handle the transfer, maybe they would charge less?  Any advice would be appreciated!



IMHO, if selling WM to a friend, I'd do the whole thing myself. 

1. Get a sales contract and a deposit.
2. Write to WM for a estopple letter then give a copy to buyer. This should confirm all the details you told him about the membership. Get and hold a check for the full amount.
3. Send WM letter of transfer and fee (from deposit). (Send copy to buyer)
4. Have WM confirm with buyer that transfer has occured and seller cashes check. 

This isn't how I'd handle a sale between an unknown seller and buyer but between friends, yes.

If your friend of a friend isn't comfortable with this, then make it clear that they will pay all fees associated with a closing done by a professional TS closing company.


----------

